# Black Tank



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey *Outbacker's* I have been viewing this forum for 3 mo's. now There is a ton of imformation passed through this site which has helped me with multiple issues, with hicth setups, TV, etc. Now for the dirty







question does the flush king I purchased yesterday at CW really work ?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

it works, but not as good as a Quickie flush.
you will want a Quickie flus or a tornado flush.
and it is much better to intall them beforew the black tank is used.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jerry,

My experience is that the FlushKing will do an O.K. job flushing the discharge piping (depending on how many bends are in it), but will be of little value cleaning the tanks. Get a QuickieFlush or TornadoFlush for the black tank, and you will have the best helper there is (short of the park restroom!







).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok, I will go ahead and start it since we have a new thread on this for this season, which is better, the QuickieFlush or TornadoFlush? This is another near future mod on my end as well...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jerry not as good as the QF will do

And Barry
The Tornado is the upgraded version of the QF
I think with the head spinning water around it should do a little better job than the QF
That's just my $.02

Don


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

The Quickie Flush system looks tough to install since the outback has a sealed bottom. How do you get to the black water tank?

I see campworld will install it for $68 bucks.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

In theory, The Tornado should do a better job. Having not used one, I can't say. I can say for sure, that the regular QuickieFlush does a very thorough job itself.



Husker92 said:


> The Quickie Flush system looks tough to install since the outback has a sealed bottom. How do you get to the black water tank?
> 
> I see campworld will install it for $68 bucks.
> [snapback]87797[/snapback]​


Installation is a P.I.T.A., but not technically all that difficult. For $68.00, I would be tempted to let them install it (no brainer if the tank has been used!). I have seen dealers charging as much as $400, and that is definetely NOT worth it!

Happy Flushing,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Best $68 you'll ever spend.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I just installed my second quickie flush yesterday. The installation process I used was drop the edge of the bottom along the dump pull handles. Look where the black tank is and then using a sharp utility knife, cut from the edge far enough towards the center of the trailer to get clearance to work.

I installed it after the black tank was used for a season. I just ensured I cleaned it out good prior to doing the install. No odor.

After installing the quickie flush, just bolt the bottom back along the edges and then use black duct tape to seal the cuts. I've never had it unseal, even at interstate speeds.

It takes about 30 minutes if you have all the tools ready and a helper nearby.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Flush King will help clear clogs that the TF or KF will not touch. Anytime you have a TP baseball (kids love to use half a roll per wipe) or monthly product (you will have to guess this one) that gets flushed, they can hang up in the drain pipe or on the drain valve. The FK will break these up by pushing them back into the tank. It may take several back flushes with the Flush King to make it small /soft enough to go down the drain pipe.

I recommend that you have a Flush King to clear clogs in the drain pipe and a TF for the normal cleaning maintenance.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

This thread helped me out:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...4729&hl=tornado


----------

